# Taking 9yr old Wade fishing for first time. Galveston Area. Any suggestions.



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions on a location to take my son wade fishing for the first time. I would like to go to the Galveston area. All help is appreciated.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

It all depends if your out of a boat of out of a truck. If your out of a truck, the bay side of San Luis directly in line with the pay station on the bridge can be good. Wade out to the first gut and fish along it. Currents there are strong so don't wade through it. You can Wade off of the end of sportsmans road near the bridge, and you can Wade a number of coves on the west end of galveston. One of those hook n line maps would be helpful. If you have a boat then you have free range. And remember that there are still stingrays in the bay, so keep shufflin those feet.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

PFD a must


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCW said:


> PFD a must


For *BOTH* of you......:smile:


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

End of sportsman road, but stay in front of the marsh islands. It gets deep mud behind them. Stingrays are heavy in that area, so shuffle dem feet.

Also the flats behind SLP. Park next to the last condos on the right. Dont go all the way to the pass. Fish the grass for reds, or head way out for trout. It stays shallow a lonnnng way. Again, shuffle them feet.

Finally, hit the beach if the surf is flat. If on the east end, fish the east side of 14th street. If on the west, go out to the last water tower before san luis pass, right past Sea Isle.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Try to hit an outgoing tide. No mud. Bring a cooler with water and a snack. I used to tote a innertube. Live shrimp under a cork.

As mentioned...PFD.

Have fun.


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

*Took my son out last week*

I took my 10 year old wading for the first time for flounder at SWP. We fished the beach side wading about knee deep. It was super slow but finally after 3 1/2 hours, he finally caught his first flounder. Can you imagine the excitement on his face while dad was netting the fish. It was a lifetime of memories dad and son shared together. Wouldn't of traded this for the world. Bring lots of mosquito spray as it's BAD.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Awesome allukin, i know thats a great feeling, congrats to you both! Kevin, my first wades around that age were at bolivar pocket. Good firm bottom and much less dangerous than slp. Seawolfs a good bet too, just have to avoid tripping over the rocks near the bank. Good luck!


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

PFD, and the Texas Shuffle..


----------



## crs123 (Nov 6, 2014)

hows the parking at the end of sportsman road?


----------



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. We ended up going with a buddy and his son to East Matagorda bay. Didn't catch anything but had fun. Someone at the bait shop told my son about flounder gigging and now he is wanting to go bad.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

KevinWood221 said:


> Thanks for all the help. We ended up going with a buddy and his son to East Matagorda bay. Didn't catch anything but had fun. Someone at the bait shop told my son about flounder gigging and now he is wanting to go bad.


Have been taking my 12 year old wade fishing for about 8 years. Started out pulling him on a giant innertube with a plywood platform for him to sit on. Now he is right along side me throwing a baitcaster. Got him hooked on gigging about two years ago. It is a blast.

Looking for a jon boat set up that will allow us to get to more areas for gigging.


----------



## DEADBAIT (Sep 6, 2012)

I would stay away from San Loius Pass with a 9 year old. Not very safe place to fish. Bolivar pocket is my suggestion.


----------

